# Starlingear/Strider Japan-only Kamikaze SNG CC



## commodorewheeler (Apr 21, 2009)

Here are some pics of the Starlingear/Strider Japan-only Kamikaze SNG CC. It is a Strider SNG CC with a carbon fiber slab and some special Kamikaze-themed laser artwork on the Ti slab and the blade. It also has a lanyard with a sterling silver Starlingear Kamikaze bead attached. The Japan-only version differs from the earlier US version in that the knife blade is stonewashed instead of black coated, and the bead is silver instead of bronze. It also has a different colored sheath from the US version.


----------



## sledhead (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful, from the tip all the way to the bead!! Gotta love that carbon fiber. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## AncientSword (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful work. I want one! :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (Apr 24, 2009)

very cool...
what are they woth?
the skull bead is full of attitude ...have to check out their site.
cheers


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 24, 2009)

Very beautiful knife. My wallet is screaming right now. I'm a big fan of japanese characters. :thumbsup:

I'm guessing that the priced would be around $650 USD.


----------



## TKC (Apr 24, 2009)

*That is one sweet knife!! Congrats!!:twothumbs*


----------



## Rudi (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous sheath as well!


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 25, 2009)

Killer, I just started buying some beads. I hope I can stop.


----------



## gollum (Apr 26, 2009)

nooo don't stop buying beads ...
check mine out for sale in the custom B/S/T sect :twothumbs

USD$650 sounds about right cheers Petabread.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Apr 28, 2009)

PetaBread said:


> Very beautiful knife. My wallet is screaming right now. I'm a big fan of japanese characters. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm guessing that the priced would be around $650 USD.



PetaBread, that is a very good estimate. The US version of this knife, when it was available, retailed for $675. The Japanese version, from what I was told by Starlingear, retailed in Japan for $1200.


----------



## phoenix.stu (May 2, 2009)

commodorewheeler said:


> PetaBread, that is a very good estimate. The US version of this knife, when it was available, retailed for $675. The Japanese version, from what I was told by Starlingear, retailed in Japan for $1200.



Kenneth you are pretty close with that. With tax it was 128,000yen which adds up to $1,289 dollars if you would buy it here.  

They were absolutely beautiful indeed. Great pics and thanks for sharing Kenneth. 

Here is one more in a group shot from the Trunk Show in Tokyo


----------



## cyberspyder (May 3, 2009)

Wassup Stu...you're everywhere!


----------



## phoenix.stu (May 3, 2009)

cyberspyder said:


> Wassup Stu...you're everywhere!



haha. you know it.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

phoenix.stu said:


> haha. you know it.


 
LOL!!! :laughing:


----------



## glock19er (Sep 14, 2009)

commodorewheeler, any idea where I can pick up one of those skulls you have on that knife?


----------



## gollum (Sep 16, 2009)

glock19er said:


> commodorewheeler, any idea where I can pick up one of those skulls you have on that knife?



whats a starlingear bead worth ?
you should get a custom made one ... unique like dis


----------

